# Bilder der Woche - 01.2015



## Suicide King (4 Jan. 2015)

*Mahlzeit!​*
Hier sind wieder meine Bilder von dieser Woche. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (4 Jan. 2015)

Ganz nett  :thx: dir


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Jan. 2015)

Das Merkel-Bild ist wirklich gut. 

Meine Aufforderung lautet: Folgt Merkel nicht! 

:thx:


----------



## CukeSpookem (4 Jan. 2015)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Folgt Merkel nicht!



........Wohin ???


----------



## stuftuf (4 Jan. 2015)

lustig... sehr lustig


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Jan. 2015)

CukeSpookem schrieb:


> ........Wohin ???



Egal wohin!


----------

